# Toddler Friendly Fridge Magnets



## Stargirl (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi gals,

Can anyone recommend some chunky, toddler friendly fridge magnets? My 14 month old adores playing with magnets on the fridge. The only kid magnets I can find are for 3+ years.

MTIA!


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

My 15 month old has a fridge magnet fetish and ADORES these animal magnets by Melissa and Doug. In fact, since she recently went through a chewing on everything stage (thanks to four molars coming in at once







), I'm going to buy us a second set. They are fabulous! They also have dinosaurs and letters I believe. They are nice and chunky wood and toddler friendly. We've had ours since she was about 10 months old. There were a couple animals that were on the small side (fish, frog) that I set aside, however, just in case they would pose a choking hazard (they were still too large to be a real danger, but I erred on the side of caution). They have the age as 2+, but I see no problems for a 14 month old.

These are also super cool. And the age listed is 1+. They are on our "wish list."


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

This set from leapfrog says age 2 and up but my friend has it and her babe (who's 15 mos.) loves it: http://www.leapfrog.com/Primary/Skil...bmLocale=en_US.
There are no small parts and it's pretty cool because both her toddler and preschooler get a kick out of it.

Those animal magnets are pretty neat though.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

We have those animal magnets too and they are great. The entire backing is magnetic so you don't have to worry about little magnets falling out or whatever, and they are fairly chunky (much more so than any other magnets I've seen anyway)

DD loves them... I think I got them at Ross on sale for $5.00 so you might want to check around. I keep checking back periodically to see if they have any of the other sets but so far, no luck.


----------



## sesa70 (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta* 
This set from leapfrog says age 2 and up but my friend has it and her babe (who's 15 mos.) loves it: http://www.leapfrog.com/Primary/Skil...bmLocale=en_US.
There are no small parts and it's pretty cool because both her toddler and preschooler get a kick out of it.

Those animal magnets are pretty neat though.

my 16 month old has those and these:
http://www.leapfrog.com/Primary/Skil...bmLocale=en_US
and she loves them! They are safe, no magent parts exposed and no small parts. We have had them since she was about 13 months.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

dd has the fridge farm by leap frog she really likes them..it just sorta annoys me.


----------



## RidentMama (Aug 18, 2003)

A friend bought the Leapfrog Fridge Farm set for DD when DD was just under 1yr old...she loved it. DS now loves it too...it's pretty indestructible.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

We love the leap frog fridge phonics. We got them for her for Christmas when she was 19 months, but she would have liked them earlier too.

We also have the fridge farm, but she's always liked the letters better.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

We have the Melissa and Doug animal magnets, too, and my kids LOVE them. You can also make your own magnets. Print out some pictures on card stock- paper dolls, fruits and vegetables, etc... and cut them out and put them on the back of adhesive magnetic sheets you get at the craft store. My kids like the fruit and veggie ones I made. (They use them to "feed" the Melissa and Doug animal magnets







)


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I made some for DD. I used the sheets of foam from the craft shop and a roll of magetic tape, you can also get whole sheets of melf adesive magnets. I used our play dough cutters as template. They've held up well. That said DD was past putting things in her mouth when I made them and I'm always in the kitchen with her when she's playing with them.

I've also seen magetic sheets that you print on but I think they would be hard for little ones to move around.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we have the fridge farm too and its great. very sturdy and ds loves the songs


----------



## Stargirl (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks so much for all of the great responses everyone! Lots of great idea. Time to go shopping!


----------

